# [installation] pas de carte réseau...

## Lockless

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà j'ai fais récémment l'acquisition d'un laptop Acer, mais je rencontre un problème plutôt gênant. (j'avais déja posté pour un problème de boot de cd, mais ça, c'est réglé). Le présent problème est que j'utilise le livecd minimal pour installer ma gentoo, mais que mes cartes réseaux ne sont pas détectées par le noyau Linux, une est wifi (intel pro wireless 3945abg), et l'autre ethernet (realtek 8168), donc pour faire une netinstall c'est pas top.. Je sais qu'il existe des drivers qui marchent pour ces cartes puisque je les utilise sur d'autres distributions (ou je n'ai pas installé en netinstall évidement). J'ai voulu installer une version stable de gentoo avec le live cd pour i686 (celui de ~700mo), mais l'installation se fige, c'est à dire que je suis les étapes du front end graphique, et arrivé au moment de l'installation il reste bloqué (les 2 barres ne progressent plus, et rien ne s'affiche, j'ai laissé tourner 2/3h et tjs rien...).

Ce que j'aimerais en priorité faire, c'est de pouvoir réaliser une netinstall, je cherche une astuce permettant d'avoir acces au net, ou bien pourquoi pas essayer d'installer les drivers en étant sur le livecd (ce que je peux pas faire puisqu'il n'y a pas make, et les sources du noyau...)

Quelqu'un aurait il une astuce a me proposé ?

Merci bien  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Il ne me semble pas (mais je peux me tromper) que ce CD soit stable, est à partir de la tout peut arriver  :Wink: 

Essayes un CD minimal, normalement il n'y a pas de problème, ta carte est supporté

Arf encore mal lu moi faut qu j'aille me recoucher   :Confused: 

[EDIT] as-tu essayé de charger tes modules à la main ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Si tu as un Live CD depuis lequel tu es connecté à Internet, fais l'installation "à l'ancienne" (sans interface graphique) dans une console.

PS : J'ai l'impression que l'on se répète un peu sur ce forum ces dernier temps...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[mode repeat on]

Test peut-être avec un livecd genre knoppix ou ubuntu pour avoir les driver et fais une install à l'ancienne

[/mode repeat on]

----------

## Lockless

Mon but est justement de faire une installation à l'ancienne... j'ai déja essayé avec le livecd minimal (~50mo), mais comme je disais je n'ai pas le net, mais je n'avais pas pensé à prendre le module déja compilé sur une ubuntu par exemple (seule distrib ou ça marche sans installer le driver), je vais essayer ça desuite, je vous tient au courrant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Lockless wrote:*   

> Mon but est justement de faire une installation à l'ancienne... j'ai déja essayé avec le livecd minimal (~50mo), mais comme je disais je n'ai pas le net, mais je n'avais pas pensé à prendre le module déja compilé sur une ubuntu par exemple (seule distrib ou ça marche sans installer le driver), je vais essayer ça desuite, je vous tient au courrant.

 

as tu vérifiés que le module n'existe pas déjà sur le live-cd minimal? il suffirait alors de le charger à la mano (un ptit modprobe et zou!)

Mais sinon je suivrais le conseil de -KuRGaN- : une knoppix toute fraîche et install via la console (pourquoi à l'ancienne? je fais toujours comme ça moi ^^, les installes graphique je vois pas trop l'interêt)

----------

## Lockless

EDIT : hum excusez, moi, j'avais pas cerné l'interet d'utiliser un autre livecd..., je vais faire ça desuite.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Sur la doc il y a cela :

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration du matériel supplémentaire
> 
> Lorsque le CD d'installation démarre, il tente de détecter votre matériel et charge les modules du noyau appropriés pour supporter ce matériel. Dans la plupart des cas cette auto-détection donne d'excellents résultats. Toutefois, il se peut que les modules du noyau dont vous avez besoin ne soient pas tous chargés. Si l'auto-détection PCI a ignoré une partie de votre matériel, vous devrez charger les modules appropriés manuellement.
> 
> Dans l'exemple suivant, nous tentons de charger le module 8139too (support de certaines interfaces réseau) :
> ...

 

Voir la totalité ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#hardware

----------

## Lockless

Ok, et maintenant cherche un peu plus, et tu verras qu'il existe pas le module r1000 pour les realtek 8168... Du moins j'ai pas trouvé.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

et ça : http://lea-linux.org/pho/read/19/298518/298888

et celui-ci : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168

----------

## Lockless

"Je sais qu'il existe des drivers qui marchent pour ces cartes puisque je les utilise sur d'autres distributions"

Je sais bien qu'il existe des drivers que l'on peut compiler... je te parle d'un module qui serait intégré au noyau linux, et ce n'est pas le cas ici...

Enfin bref, j'ai résolu mon probleme, merci à tous.

----------

